# Std Expat working employment terms?



## Nel5on (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,
My name is Nelson from NZ living in UK and I'm considering a move to Hong Kong, I have a UK wife and 9 mth old daughter.

My Employer has asked if I would consider a move to Hong Kong to assist our current office there.....I would and am excited!!!

As they dont move people internationally often, I'm not sure it they will have a standard package, or if I should be asking for additional things.

What terms would a std contract offer? Medical, schooling, home trips,???

What should I ensure is in my contract? Just some starting points or things others wished they had discussed before their move.

Cheers in advance,

Nelson


----------

